# NEED LED floods



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

Do any of you know where I can get some LED floods like Minions Web had ? 
I need some more 120 LED cool white 8000k floods for my thunder machine and some 72 LED blues. Minions Web does not have them this year, and I've searched the internet pretty good......needing some help locating


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not sure what I am missing. I went to minions web through typing in what you wanted on google and it came up with the exact light you were asking for. 
120 LED spot.

Maybe you should call them and ask Call 973 842 8687


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is the blue as well

Blue light you were looking for


----------

